# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Nhận biết thiết bị AC hay DC

## hieunguyenkham

Các bác cho em hỏi cái này phát.
Một thiết bị mất hết nhãn mác. Làm sao để mình biết nguôn vào AC hay DC
Nhờ các bác chỉ hộ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em nghĩ bác chủ nên chụp hình cái thiết bị đó lên xem sao ạ. Còn nhìn chung muốn biết xài AC hay DC thì bác tháo thiết bị ra xem phần mạch nguồn. Nếu nguồn có cầu điot nắn điện thì đa phần là dùng điện xoay chiều. 
Thường các thiết bị chạy áp thấp thì chủ yếu dùng điện một chiều. Các thiết bị kỹ thuật số cũng đa phần dùng 1 chiều. Em nghĩ tốt nhất bác cứ chụp hình cả board mạch lên để anh em phán. Chứ tù mù thế này hơi khó đoán

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nó là như vầy em có con driver HBS 86 nó để xử dụng nguồn DC và AC luôn.nhưng bên ngoài chỉ ghi AC không a.
Nên em không biết là xử dụng nguồn DC gắn vàn chân nào. Trên Cataloge thì chân cuối cùng là chân âm. chân kế là dương rồi tới B-, B+, A-, A+. Không biết vậy có đúng không?
có cách nào mình xác định được chân nào là dương, chân nào là âm không? ý em có bao nhiêu đó a.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

bác chụp luôn hình chân cẳng cái drive lên luôn đi ạ. chứ em thấy theo datasheet thì loại này chỉ dùng nguồn DC thôi mà bác

----------


## ktshung

> Nó là như vầy em có con driver HBS 86 nó để xử dụng nguồn DC và AC luôn.nhưng bên ngoài chỉ ghi AC không a.
> Nên em không biết là xử dụng nguồn DC gắn vàn chân nào. Trên Cataloge thì chân cuối cùng là chân âm. chân kế là dương rồi tới B-, B+, A-, A+. Không biết vậy có đúng không?
> có cách nào mình xác định được chân nào là dương, chân nào là âm không? ý em có bao nhiêu đó a.


DC ưa gắn chân nào + chân nào - ở hai chân AC đều được anh. Mà nó dùng được AC thì anh ra mua cái nguồn AC vừa rẻ vừa bên mà dùng anh

----------


## ktshung

> bác chụp luôn hình chân cẳng cái drive lên luôn đi ạ. chứ em thấy theo datasheet thì loại này chỉ dùng nguồn DC thôi mà bác


loại này dùng được AC đến 70V bạn. Mình đang dùng 8 bộ chạy rất tốt

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình đang có cục nguồn AC 50V 600W và nguồn DC 50V -22A nguồn Ac thì dễ đấu. còn DC phải đúng mới được. trên driver không có ghi đường vào DC+, DC-.Chỉ ghi hai đầu vào là AC không a.

----------


## CKD

1. HBS86 sử dụng nguồn AC 24-70V, DC 36-100V
2. Do đầu vào có chỉnh lưu, nên dùng AC và DC đều được và không phân cực, tức DC đấu vào thế nào cũng hoạt động & an toàn cho thiết bị (điện áp trong ngưỡng cho phép).

Cụ chủ có nguồn 50V 600W tính ra khoảng 12A, nếu sử dụng thì an toàn cho 2 bộ HBS, hoặc cố chút thành 3 bộ vẫn có thể chạy. Cứ quất thôi không có gì phải lăn tăn.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> 1. HBS86 sử dụng nguồn AC 24-70V, DC 36-100V
> 2. Do đầu vào có chỉnh lưu, nên dùng AC và DC đều được và không phân cực, tức DC đấu vào thế nào cũng hoạt động & an toàn cho thiết bị (điện áp trong ngưỡng cho phép).
> 
> Cụ chủ có nguồn 50V 600W tính ra khoảng 12A, nếu sử dụng thì an toàn cho 2 bộ HBS, hoặc cố chút thành 3 bộ vẫn có thể chạy. Cứ quất thôi không có gì phải lăn tăn.


Thì ra là vậy hèn gì không thấy ghi DC+ hay DC -. Cảm ơn bác nhiều. cho em hỏi thêm mình sử dụng nguồn DC tốt hơn hay AC tốt hơn cho mấy em HBS này vậy cụ

----------


## CKD

Toàn chơi AC.. nhưng cái nào tốt hơn?
Trả lời là không có cái nào tốt hơn.. nếu nguồn có cùng công suất. Sẽ có một số phân tích nếu có như dùng DC thì tốt hơn vì có chỉnh lưu & tụ bù bên ngoài. Nhưng thấy việc này không quan trọng vì thiết kế sản phẩm có thể dùng cả DC & AC.

Vậy nếu cái gì có sẵn thì dùng.. còn nếu phải bỏ tiền ra mua thì giải pháp AC là tiết kiệm nhất. Tranh xa những nguồn tổ ông china chất lượng kém là được. Quất có cái biến thế cách ly, dây đồng là vô xì tư.

----------


## ktshung

> Thì ra là vậy hèn gì không thấy ghi DC+ hay DC -. Cảm ơn bác nhiều. cho em hỏi thêm mình sử dụng nguồn DC tốt hơn hay AC tốt hơn cho mấy em HBS này vậy cụ


AC đi bạn, nó bền vì nó đơn giản...  :Big Grin:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------

